# Catfish Bait Recipes



## dsmith_88

I know everybody has their own bait, and some keep their recipes a secret. I was wondering if anybody wanted to share what you catch alot of youir cats on? I really don't have any specific recipes myself. below are a list of what I use, but I don't get to go too often

Liver
liver wrapped in cheese cloth
Chicken Tenders
Sardines wrapped in cheese cloth
cut bait
shrimp

I Would like to know what Other Catfishing artists use, If you are willing to share. I am basically a rookie when it comes to cats. My first love was for bass, but now I want to try for more cats.

thanks,
david smith


----------



## flathunter

Cut shad, and cut sucker


----------



## catking

If you are fishing lakes, just put on a large minnow, even better a large chub or goldfish and fish the bottom. I've caught more channel/flatheads like this than any other baits. The channel cats, and some very large, love live baits fished like this. In the rivers, either small or large, I fish cut baits like flathunter suggested . Cut baits out produce live baits in a river , where it's just the reverse in a lake  . In lakes, if you are in a jam, put about 4 nightcrawlers on a hook. I've caught some really nice cats doing this  .. Good Luck.........THE CATKING !!!


----------



## H2O Mellon

I've never caught a cat in my life. Cats are affraid of me, I scare them. They swim away when I'm near.  

BUT............. I've got some great receipes for stuff that sounds good.


----------



## monsterKAT11

yep mellon has even hit T-man and I with his curse!!  i use chicken livers, cut shad, or live chad/goldfisih/chubs. worked pretty good for us last year. caught some nice channel on the livers.


----------



## flathunter

Tell them about your chicken breast flathead bait Bryan...A surefire winner!


----------



## H2O Mellon

SHUT UP Jack! Thats a SECRET bait!  

You know, I actually paid money on EBAY to have that receipe sent to me!


----------



## dsmith_88

What is the best spot to hook your minnow... I have heard many places to hook them. below are a few i have heard

Through the tail fin
through the lip
through the back

just curious what everybody else thinks....where they hook theirs.


----------



## flathunter

Bryan, I want to get together with you at least one day in april and see if we can break this curse..If the River is up, I just recently got permission to fish two private lakes that are supposed to be well stocked, I will see if I can bring a friend along to fish them with me..If I do take you the lakes will probably have a massive fish die off close to the time we are going  ...I think I have at least one new spot on the scioto to fish also, I might as well take you there and have that spot ruined also  I also have never taken you to my spots on paint creek, if all else fails we may have to hit them...Got to give you credit Bryan, you tired last year...This year will be better, cant get any worse.


----------



## flathunter

I hook my minnows thru the back if they are big enough..If you are using small minnows this will kill them quickly, I would hook the small ones in the lip.


----------



## RiverRat

Baits:
Rivers like the Ohio river...fresh skipjack herring, shad, suckers.This will catch flatheads, chanel cats & blues.

For smaller rivers i mostly use live baits like northern hognose, redhorse, ect.(up to 2 lbs.) for flatheads...for channel cats almost any fresh FISH cut up will work.Whatever the forage fish in the river your fishing is , thatswhat you should be useing...this is the catfishes natural every day diet.

Lakes...dont know, dont care.

I dont use livers, dips, paste baits as im after big cats, not eatters....CATCH , PHOTO, RELEASE ONLY!

Scott


----------



## H2O Mellon

Jack, that sounds like a plan. I'm thinking of going in the morning for some channells in the GMR>


----------



## H2O Mellon

Guys.....need some help. I had some food go bad from the frrezer, several boxes of chicken nuggets, a whole bagf of frozen perch, & some deer burger as well as turkey burger.

Does anyone ahve any cat (channel) or carp receipes that could allow me to use the burger? I've already done some homeade made using the Perch!


----------



## atrkyhntr

Mix the burger with vanilla extract or a box or two depending on how much you have of strawberry jello, use rubber gloves, then add crushed wheaties or bread crumbs so it will stay on the hook for carp... I have used this with great results at Pymatuning last summer. Also works great for chum while fishing by rolling little balls and tossing them into the same 5ft area where your fishing...
I'd soak the nuggets in a bucket with some blood you can get from the local butcher shop... then use them as is for either chum or bait for catfish... the perch should work like that too...
One time we ground up bad crappie fillets and simply chumed with that but it all floated away and we were out of luck LOL


----------



## H2O Mellon

Hey thanks!


----------



## spiff

Bait that I have caught cats on:

Cut shad
Cut chubs
Live chubs, shiners, small bluegills & bull cats, minnows and gold fish
Corn
wheaty balls
crawlers & red worms, but mostly in the spring time.

By far, chicken livers have worked for me along with goldfish. However, if I find the time to catch my own chubs and shiners...wow...vicious strikes. Fresh live bait seems to really work well for big cats...not that I saw any last year....one 12 pounder and a lot of fives... 

I did notice that I caught an unbelievable number of turtles...all types all sizes... last year on livers. It was a real pain. Having said that, the biggest turtle was a snapper that was in the upper 30's...caught on a live chub....


spiff


----------



## Raines

2003 was the year i caught hoards of turtles never figured out why. as far as bait on a normal trip i always have frozen shad,a cast net,and my ultra-light my buddy and i fish the daylight hours for anything that hits twister-tails. by the way everything hits those,the point is were trying to get fresh native fish. my p.b. flathead a 35lber was caught on a whitebass head! good luck and be carefull catfishing has a way of making you forget about bass.


----------



## RiverRat

Minnows & other live baits:

No current, either fish them under a float or hook them in the tail.

Med. current, i hook them in the back.

Fast current, hook them in the head so they are more streamline for less resistance in current.


Scott


----------



## Raines

clyde try taking those bad fillets add what ever scents,etc and freeze it with either a piece of rope or a eyebolt then slide it down your anchor rope. warm water of course.twice thawed shad now has a use


----------



## atrkyhntr

Now there is an idea...


----------



## Mrkjk

My favorite is on my blog check it out!
http://www.bestcatfishrecipes.blogspot.com/


----------



## longhair

New guy here, I've had a lot of luck with crawdads and chicken breast soaked in grape kool-aid


----------

